# Apps requiring Wifi



## erics (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I just got a Razr Maxx yesterday. So far I like the phone and the battery. However, the Play Store is now saying I need to be on WiFi in order to download apps. None of my settings changed from last night when I could download apps until now. Any suggestions for this issue? I definitely appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

i cant remember exactly but it was some power saving settings that caused that on my bonic before (havent been with moto since the nexus in dec)


----------

